# Double Headed Betta?



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Today, while at the pet store picking up a water test kit for the betta I got yesterday, I saw a double-headed one in a cup! I couldnt believe it! I asked the cashier about it and he didn't know anything about it. I couldn't resist; I had to buy it. Is this a known mutation? I'll be posting pictures soon!!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

prettylittlefishy said:


> Today, while at the pet store picking up a water test kit for the betta I got yesterday, I saw a double-headed one in a cup! I couldnt believe it! I asked the cashier about it and he didn't know anything about it. I couldn't resist; I had to buy it. Is this a known mutation? I'll be posting pictures soon!!!!


OMG!!! Thats so cool I wanna see it....lol


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

uummm would they actually have a betta like that up for sale?????????? 0_0;

i wanna see!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

He's not very colorful, but I couldn't leave him there! Lol. He's got two heads!!!! Hopefully he's good and healthy.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

My digital camera is broken at the moment. I'll use my moms when she comes to see me lol.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Aweh


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah I wish you guys could see him. I didn't even think the pet store would sell him. 0.o


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What!?! If I may ask, how much did you pay for him?? 

Neeeeeeeed to see a picture!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't believe he made it through the screening process that most pet stores go through when they get their betta shipment in and put them in those cups lol. They come in tiny baggies usually. O___O I gotta see this guy lol. Does he eat with both heads I wonder?


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm joining the crowd of people dying to see the two-headed betta.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Doggy - I paid $3.99 USD - the price of a regular betta at the pet store.

I'm waiting for a camera, and pictures will be up.

He ate with both heads, I fed him 3 pellets earlier and a bloodworm a few minutes ago.


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder if theres anymore like that little two headed mystery?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

prettylittlefishy said:


> Doggy - I paid $3.99 USD - the price of a regular betta at the pet store.
> 
> I'm waiting for a camera, and pictures will be up.
> 
> He ate with both heads, I fed him 3 pellets earlier and a bloodworm a few minutes ago.


That is way too cool.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Doggy - I'm sure there are. Keep your eyes peeled for them!

Yes it was cool to see him eat.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

That's awesome! Especially that he eats with both heads. I guess it's a Siamese Twin Siamese Fighting Fish. XD Do you consider him one betta or two? If I found one I would think of him as two... and name them "This n' That". Man, I want my own double headed betta now lol.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

As of right now I call him mutated betta lol. I was thinking about Chich and Chong.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

And at least the two heads don't fight!!! Lol.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I think you should call him/them 'Thing 1 and Thing 2'. :-D


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I really need to see a pic before I 100% believe this. lol


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Campbell said:


> I really need to see a pic before I 100% believe this. lol


Yeah it seems pretty crazy.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's the real question....do the heads flare at each other??? If not I wonder with the right circumstances if two males could live together?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

PeiMai said:


> Here's the real question....do the heads flare at each other??? If not I wonder with the right circumstances if two males could live together?


Doubtful, if it has 2 heads the two heads have been there its entire life, much like bettas in a divided tank will eventually get used to eachother and stop flaring cause they know they'll never get past that divider or it doesnt even see the other betta as a seperate male. This betta probably thinks all bettas have 2 heads. One head is dominantly in control of the body movement (or he'd be spazzing as each head tried to go different ways), while they both share a stomach (like siamese humans).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

this betta must be very smart (if it even exists) and i wonder is it is any competition with other males. also can you imagine breeding this male with a female . (I DO NOT RECOMMEND IT!!!) actually i recommend just trying to give it a good life. its enough that it has to struggle on its own and is probably still learning its own body. What tail type is it??

may i ask more questions? ? ?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

For some reason I don't believe... Please include a pic and prove me wrong.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Do both heads 'work'? I guess he'd be like a siamese twin?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I dont believe this either. you buy a double headed betta and it so happens that you dont have a camera? No cell phone? No webcam? cmon. Give us a picture and prove me wrong.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I like Chich and Chong lol!
Make sure you feed both heads in case he has two stomachs lol


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

There has been two headed guppies...so why not?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, it all seems like a thought out coincidence.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, i still would like to see a pic...


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a neat idea, and obviously something that has never been seen or heard of before (I googled and bing'd for like an hour trying to find two headed betta pics).

If I had one, in all honesty I'd probably breed it...  cause I am a bad person and curious like that lol.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Shenanigans!!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

lol we need pics! where are you?


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a successful married person I wouldn't lie about a fish... and I can't upload pics from my phone to the internet on my phone, or picture mail to mail to to someone who does. I wouldn't lie about this. I never said you had to believe me...

Dead - at work. Lawyers have bad hours. -.- Lol.

Phox - I'm too much of a betta newbie to breed. I don't wanna separate 100 baby bettas. I don't have the time nor interest to breed them. I've yet to even buy one on Aquabid.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm skeptical so I'll reserve my opinions until I see pictures. However breeding a fish with a deformity (no matter how "cool' it may be) is not a good thing. I don't know what this fish looks like but animals like that almost always have extremely short life expectancies and come rife with other genetic issues. I would consider it extremely unethical to breed an animal with such a debilitating genetic issue.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a picture on my phone - just can't upload it. I wouldnt make him go through the stress of breeding him.


----------



## Kiara123 (Aug 11, 2010)

omg so cool i want to see a pic . how much did you pay


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldn't have made this thread if I knew you guys were gonna harass me for pictures and say I was lying. :/ It kinda makes me just wanna get the thread locked.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

please post pics! ( not trying to harass you i just wanna see!)


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

When you say you have an animal with a deformity so rare it isn't on google you should expect people to be interested in seeing pictures and being understandably skeptical.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I wish everyone could see, but I cant upload any.

I requested for the thread to be locked, deleted and/or hidden.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I do understand Campbell, however I'm tired of having to deal with it. I just want it all to end.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Haha, no reason to get stressed. If you can't post pictures of whatever just ignore the thread. People will forget about it in a few days anyway.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Alright - thanks I'll start ignoring the thread.


----------



## bettas4life (Aug 13, 2010)

wow, I wish I had a fish like that. can't believe they sold him. Did they charge you double?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

she said that they sold him at regular price


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

She is a married he. Lol the name was the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait so you're a lawyer and can't afford a $100 digital camera? Even I have a digital camera and I'm disabled and have a very small income.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Whoops sorry! I get called a he lots of times, but i'm not. It's easy for pple to get gender mixed up espicially cause we have never met each other. *red face blushes*. Srry.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

My income is my business - not yours. I never said I couldnt afford one.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hah no problem Dead.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not the one trying to get attention with a two headed betta that doesn't exist.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

dont be mean amour, be skeptical since there are no pics yet.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think it's anything to be get worked up about. It's a rare thing and I too, like others, just did a google search on the topic but couldn't find anything. It would definitely be interesting and helpful to see something like that. If you don't want to post pictures, then that's fine, but you're leaving people the opportunity to be skeptical about the whole two-headed betta.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you Saylor. I regret ever telling people about it. I want this thread locked. :/


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No need to be hostile everyone. I personally believe that if PLF took the time to start a thread there must be some truth to his claims. Its none of our business if he posts pictures or not.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

My gosh people. Why is everyone reacting so harshly? If you think he's lying just ignore the thread. I'm skeptical atm but I'm leaning towards believing. We've seen how much pet stores care about bettas so this honestly doesn't surprise me. (Like come on! I've had a pet store employee look at a fish with BAD fungus and tail rot and he was like YUP looks like a pretty healthy fish so..ya.) 
When he gets the time and picture on than he will if not than whatever...no point in making a big deal out of it. Doo-doo happens and sometimes you just don't have access to a camera. Income has nothing to do with it. 
PS. please don't take this as if I'm giving attitude...read it as if I'm saying it calmly because...that's what I'm intending lol.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with XSprinkleFaceX.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

lol everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but just because u dont agree doesn't mean u can make a big fuss bout it!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

That's right! Agreed.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

lol kewl! but really, we've got to stop agreeing, pple must think we're weird, lol.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Lmao truee.. DARNIT. We agreed again -_-'
LOL  I'm bored...


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

100% plausible..
http://skinnymoose.com/fishgeek/?p=11
It's a trout but either way if you look around there is a river in Australia producing millions of them.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Zomg. That's what happens when you pollute rivers...


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

whoa lol thats freaky...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Amour said:


> Wait so you're a lawyer and can't afford a $100 digital camera? Even I have a digital camera and I'm disabled and have a very small income.


 
That was incredibly rude.

What the crap is happening to people on this forum lately?

Amour, yes you have every right to be skeptical, but to insult someone's income and be just flat out RUDE to another member of this supposedly friendly and helpful forum is very, very immature.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh for those people wondering about breeding it.... It basic biology guys. Even if you did manage to breed it, chances of the offspring having 2 heads are the same as when breeding 2 normal bettas. When it comes to double headed fish I dont think it's a genetic thing, its a mutation, a deformity that occured in the early stages of life.


----------

